# What motorhomes have a large end bathroom?



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

My father-in-law is looking for a new motorhome, he's a tall chap and as they wild camp they want a large end bathroom.

So far it looks like the Bessacarr E540 (2009 onwards) trumps everything else hands down but can anyone tell me of any other models with a similar bathroom?

A-Classes also considered.



















Thanks in advance!


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Swifts Bolero has a nice end bathroom


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Autosleeper Cotswold EB


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

The new signature Bentley Oulton. 7.7metres lots of extras £63k
Sorry I didn't get pictures inside


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

all three of the above are in our sight's as that is the configuration i /the boss would like, cheapest in this layout is the auto cruise starburst ,
as an a class the grande frontier from auto trail would have fitted the bill but had so many teething problem's the whole concept appear's to have been abandoned , i think the auto trail mohican is also this layout but that is a c class ,


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Autosleeper Sandhurst and there are two for sale on the net at present but don't know how to do the >here< thing sorry.


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Autotrail Cheyenne 635.

As far as i'm aware within the last year they have stopped making vans with this layout. But i'm sure there will be some new left around somewhere if not second hand.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Bathroom*

Frankia
Rapido

and

Lunar

All do Large end Bathrooms.

Have seen others, can't remember the others.

TM


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

Neismann Bischoff Flair.


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi


Large end bathroom!!


Getting a bit personal aren't !!!


Andy


----------



## MrGaz (Nov 8, 2009)

Autotrail Dakota


----------



## Premiere99 (Oct 22, 2007)

Went to the Marquis open day last Saturday and fell in love with the new Auto-sleepers Worcester. 

"The Worcester is the eighth vehicle to join the 
prestigious County range powered by Mercedes, 
handcrafted by Auto-Sleepers and available 
exclusively from Marquis Motorhomes the UK’s 
largest dealer network. 
The new Worcester is a luxury 2 berth low profile 
with a spacious end bathroom. The twin bench seat 
layout allows for the option of both two single beds 
or a double. 
Based on the long-wheelbase Mercedes Sprinter 
chassis and powered by the new Euro V 163bhp 
engine, the Worcester offers the ultimate luxury for 
two." 

Automatic as well for £59,995, just can't afford it after just getting a 2007 Autotrail 635 with end bathroom, ideal as well except the double bed is a bit disappointing after just unrolling sleeping bags onto single beds in our old Autotrail Tracker EKS so the Worcester looks ideal.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Our Fleurette has a bathroom spread across the back of the van.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Some good suggestions, best one so far I think is the Fleurette Migrateur 73 LJ which is the same as the Adria Coral of a similar layout.

Especially like the look of the Autosleeper on the VW - pretty rare machine by all accounts!

Thanks very much for your input - saved me hours of trawling manufacturer websites


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

It might help if we knew what ;layout as well that he needs.how tall is he, will make a difference as well for size of bed.

now you know why we like our van. :wink: 

cabby


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

He's 6ft 4 or something, but ideally would like two bench seats up front that can be converted into two single beds at night rather then the fixed beds as it makes for a shorter van. 

The Bess E540 is good - but the bench seats are not long enough unfortunately.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

best site for ours is. www.fleurette.fr

hope that helps.

cabby


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

The new Chausson suites have massive end bathrooms.

http://www.chaussonmotorhomes.co.uk/chausson_suite_mini_2011.php

They don't have a fixed bed as such, but one which comes down from the ceiling.

And a lot of room, it seems, in an island kitchen.

The only downside is that the garage is more limited in the small model.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

The Chausson Flash S2, that we have, has a fairly large bathroom across the rear of the van. Described by one journalist as 'RV-like' in their review of the van.

Also, the so-called 'fixed bed' has huge length when the dinette seat back is lowered into place. 

However, the headroom in the bathroom is only about 6 foot, because it has a raised floor. Headroom elsewhere is fine.


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Autocruise Augusta would fit the bill, bathroom across rear of van.

2 fixed single beds and front dinette.

Had ours 9 months and very happy with it.

Keith


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Autocruise Starburst has a large bathroom.


----------



## jenniedream (Jul 19, 2009)

Just go for the best:

Hobby 700 series - we have a 750. Bathroom all along back and loads of cupboard space plus 2 single permanent beds which accommodate 6'4" son with size 16 feet when he and family borrow it!!


----------

